# Albstadt MTB Classics am 07.05.2022



## Pierre85 (21. Januar 2022)

Moin. Heute startete die Anmeldung für die Classics!
Natürlich sofort erledigt 









						Biken in Albstadt
					

In der Bikezone Albstadt gibt es eine Fülle an bergigen Strecken und anspruchsvollen Single Trails. Wer eine gemütliche Tour mit gepflegter Einkehr vorzieht, radelt gemütlich auf den Albhochflächen.




					www.bikezone-albstadt.de
				




Wer ist noch da oder hat es geplant?

Gemeldete Teilnehmer sind in der fb Gruppe herzlich gern gesehen =)






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Ride On! Man sieht sich


----------



## Otzi (25. Januar 2022)

wie ist denn die Strecke da so?
Forstautobahn wie beim Albstadt Bike Marathon oder etwas anspruchsvoller?

Gruß Otzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ixle (25. Januar 2022)

Ist wie Albstadt-Bike-Marathon.


----------



## Biker 82 (25. Januar 2022)

Tolle Veranstaltung! Technisch einfache Strecke...


----------



## Ock (1. Mai 2022)

Hallöchen,

ich überlege mich kurzfristig anzumelden und mit dem Gravelbike an den Start zu gehen. Kann mir jemand näheres zur Strecke sagen?


----------



## Ixle (1. Mai 2022)

Was möchtest du denn wissen?
Ist nichts anspruchsvolles dabei, falls es dir darum geht.


----------



## Ock (1. Mai 2022)

Ja genau. Sorry hätte etwas detaillierter Fragen können. Gibt es denn viele Single Trails, also wo man mit dem Gravelbike am seine Grenzen kommt?


----------



## Ixle (1. Mai 2022)

Bin die Strecke heute Mittag mal abgefahren. Das sind 95% Straße und Schotterwege. Es geht am Anfang mal 200m über eine Wiese bergauf und später  200m über einen „Singletrail“ der so breit ist, dass man vermutlich noch überholen könnte. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Graveln und weiß auch nicht, wie gut du fährst, aber wenn du die Strecke technisch nicht schaffen würdest, dann keine.


----------

